# Tried & Tested: Dog products that you really rate - could this be a Sticky???



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Any mods around? Could this possibly be made into a sticky?

I thought it might be helpful to post about dog products that we really rate.

One of my favourites is....INDIGO SLIDE ON DOG TAGS

I love these. They offer real peace of mind for me given that Dex's 'dangly' tags have fallen off in the past. I still use several 'dangly' tags but don't worry any more because even if the blinking things vanish, the Indigo tag is still there 

Here's the link: Engraved Dog Collar Tags.Pet,Cat,Name ID Tag(Stainless Steel)-indigo collar tags

**** *the only drawback is that while there are three different types depending on which collar your dog wears, the Indigo tags don't fit any collar wider than 1".


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

ummm almost everything I use I make so this is hard :lol:

Pet Head shampoo - pricey compared to some but it smells lush and brings the dogs up nice and soft 

Mikki undercoat rake - I tend to use this more than the furminator as on course guard hairs the furminator seems to damage it, so I only use it along their sides and legs where the fur is softer, I use the rake all over and it gets a lot out


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> ummm almost everything I use I make so this is hard :lol:
> 
> Pet Head shampoo - pricey compared to some but it smells lush and brings the dogs up nice and soft
> 
> Mikki undercoat rake - I tend to use this more than the furminator as on course guard hairs the furminator seems to damage it, so I only use it along their sides and legs where the fur is softer, I use the rake all over and it gets a lot out


OOh thanks - the Mikki rake sounds good!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Bioflow collars, I rate them 10 out of 10, had a few dogs wear them in their later years and they do!! work


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I suggested it a while back, but never heard anything from the mods in the end.....http://www.petforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions/197366-mods-kit-review-section.html 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/197355-kit-review-section.html#post1061504136


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I suggested it a while back, but never heard anything from the mods in the end.....http://www.petforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions/197366-mods-kit-review-section.html
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/197355-kit-review-section.html#post1061504136


Thanks for that link, just took a look 

I really hope the mods will turn either your thread or this one into a sticky - we all invest so much time and energy and thought and yes cash into what we buy for our dogs. It could save a lot of time etc if we could read reviews here on PF rather than having to visit other sites which can be time consuming!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

collar range.htm

These collars are good for hounds, lurchs and most breeds, good strong collars. (I should know!!) And money also goes to a hound charity when you buy!!


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Another lover of Pethead shampoo here. I can use it on either dog without problem, been really gentle, left no residue and smells divine.

Also Petstages as a brand I think are hugely underrated by many people in the UK, sometimes even unheard of. The cats and dogs love all their stuff from them, and they do plenty of stuff for puppies as well as minis for tiny dogs 

Will probably think of more later, and agree we need a sticky or a review section.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Definitely recommend Sid's indi dog range 

strong stuff collars i adore these collars and are immensely strong - STRONG STUFF HEAVY DUTY DOG GEAR


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2013)

Equafleece - love them with a passion  Might need to add another one to her wardrobe this year!


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Dyson Grooming Tool - amazing plus you don't get all of the fur flying around that you do with the Furminator

Also, Hurtta raincoats - Totally waterproof and breathable - really easy to adjust - love 'em


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I've put a link to this thread in the 'forum suggestions' section and asked if one of the mods would please take a look with a view to creating a sticky.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Another one who uses Pet Head shampoos and highly rate them. One bottle lasts ages, gets the smell of fox poo out really well, leaves the dogs soft and shiney, smells brilliant and Lexi isn't allergic (huge bonus)

And again I recommned Sid's Indi dog every collar and lead I have had from her has been of the highest quality long lasting really pleased with them.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

after spending goodness knows how much on different conditioners for the girls, the one i recommend for silk coated dogs is...

tresemme breakage defence
Anti-Breakage Conditioner | TRESemmé

one bottle lasted 5 yorkies over a year- and you can buy it in most supermarkets and even discount stores!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

These collars are really good, Dex has one, black collar with phone numbers on it in yellow:

Personalised Dog Collars and Leashes / Personalised Buckle Collar and Lead -- Orvis UK


----------



## madaboutgreys (Sep 29, 2011)

*Paw Plunger* - our house would be even more squalid without this brilliant solution to muddy paws

*Chilly Dogs coats* - absolutely fantastic quality, indestructible (My vote would have gone to the British Company, Fast Dogs coats, but these have been out of production for several years now. I guard our old Fast Dogs coats like gold dust!)

*The Original Raised dog bed company* Raised Dog Beds, Dog Bed, Dog Beds For Sale - out of the draughts, easy to clean under, perfect. The owner is a generous supporter of dog charities too.

*Identitag* - good quality, good prices

*The Ultimate Leash* - we got ours from Around the Hounds but they stopped production about a year ago. Other companies also make them so try googling ultimate leash. The design has a long option, a traffic option and a means of clipping round the legs of pub tables etc. Ours also have velvet lined handles - pure luxury!

*Horse brushes* - I've tried about every other grooming brush on the market and quite like the *Furminator* too for the moult season, but nothing comes close to a pure bristle horse brush for getting a wonderful shine on our hounds.

*O'Tom Tic* twister - I have never managed to shift a tick painlessly as easily with any of the other devices, but this one just works.

LAst but not least the *A La Bark Baking* book - A La Bark Baking: Amazon.co.uk: Kris Owen: Books. I can burn water, even kennel dogs turn their noses up at my cooking, but with these recipes even my cooking is irresistible to dogs.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Tuffies dog beds.....just brilliant!


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

my show dog trolly Dog Show Trolleys is the ultimate  it doubles as a moveable crate and grooming table, you can section off areas to take grooming bags, chairs and any doggy shopping and comes with a non ruck up fleece bed, an detachable umbrella for shade or rain, water bowl holders and a grooming arm . everything is lockable keeping the dogs and all my stuff safe and secure at shows it even comes with my name , affix and contact numbers on - I just LOVE it !!


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

LO those hound collars are great, they even do puppy ones! im having such a trouble finding a collar short enough for Molly, well pretty ones anyway.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

What a good idea for a thread 

I'll add another vote for Tuffies Beds... simply fantastic. Ours is 12 months old now and still looks as good as new. I can't see me having to buy another bed, ever.

Kong Wobbler - Alfie loves it, loads of fun 

Chuck-It ball thrower. Miles better than cheapy ones, especially if you use it a lot like we do. Snapped 2 Pets @ Home ones in 2 weeks before getting this one and 6 months later it's still going strong.

Halti training leads. Best leads I've ever used. Comfortable, versatile, washable and strong.

What about rating dog product companies that we've dealt with? Or is that a bit dodgy?  I've had some 10/10 customer service this week but also some pretty crappy customer service too... so much so that I swore I'd never shop there again and I won't.


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

sid&kira said:


> ummm almost everything I use I make so this is hard :lol:
> 
> Pet Head shampoo - pricey compared to some but it smells lush and brings the dogs up nice and soft
> 
> Mikki undercoat rake - I tend to use this more than the furminator as on course guard hairs the furminator seems to damage it, so I only use it along their sides and legs where the fur is softer, I use the rake all over and it gets a lot out


Oooh yeah, Pet head shampoo for me too!

Its a bit more money than other shampoos, but it does last ages! It smells lovely, is really soft! Molly has itchy skin, so I got her the 'lifes an itch' one, and I really have noticed that shes itching a lot less!

Can't rate it enough!!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Coffee said:


> What a good idea for a thread
> 
> I'll add another vote for Tuffies Beds... simply fantastic. Ours is 12 months old now and still looks as good as new. I can't see me having to buy another bed, ever.
> 
> ...


I think that is a great idea, It's always good to have a reccommendation of product and where to get it/where not to get it


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Could a mod pleeeeeeeease look at this thread and consider turning it into a sticky???


Thank you


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Well I really rate Indi-dog, the collars are just such nice quality and look amazing.

I'm another Pet Head fan, I've been using the 'High Maintenence- Leave in Conditioner' and I luuurve it, it smells so good and leaves the fur silky smooth. 

Buffy has a Danish Design Rococo (snuggle style) dog bed that she's had since she was a baby puppy and it still looks great and hasn't gone flat or been destroyed. 

I love Natures Menu treats for training,

I love Ibisco Boutique, where Buffy's coat came from, it's lovely quality and great value.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

pogo said:


> strong stuff collars i adore these collars and are immensely strong - STRONG STUFF HEAVY DUTY DOG GEAR


I second this, I have one for Rossi made to my exact colour and size requirements! cheap but fantastic quality and I know its going to last him where other collars have not!

I also use the Ezy-dog vario 6 leash and I really love it! it can be used as a double walker for both the dogs which means I have a spare lead if I ever need it. I can use a longer or smaller lead, this method can also he used to tether the dog when sitting at a table or resting etc. I can put it over my body walking him hands free, this is how I leash when I am on the electric scooter and him running along beside me.

its great quality and I have not needed to wash it yet as it seems to clean itself!? dried mud will just fall off it. even though the D rings are plastic they are solid and withstood the strength of Rossi eagerly trying to get at 2 squirrels which is where other leads have failed me!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Thank you TASHI and the other mods 



I agree with the poster above about the Ezy-Dog Vario 6 lead - it's fab and really robust, also comfy to hold 


Two training products which have made a huge difference for myself and Dex: Dogmatic headcollar, and the Gencon All-In-One. Really good, though the latter *does* tighten so I wouldn't recommend it for dogs that are pulling a lot. But I use it now for Dex and the combination of that and the 'watch me' means that he hardly lunges at all now. Very pleased.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Great thread, these are some of my all-time favourites:

*Dublin Dog Collars* - Does what it says on the tin, they're waterproof and really are "all style no stink"! Great fun designs and really good sturdy quality, can't fault them.

*EzyDog Chestplate Harness* - LOADS of adjustability and size options, S&B have one each and they fit brilliantly. Easy to adjust, easy to put on, easy to use! Breeze seems happier in this style of harness than her old roman harness. The seatbelt restraint doubles up as a grab lead and does the job for occasional car trips. And they look great 

Another vote for *Indi-Dog!*

*I-Click clickers* - I find these much easier to use than box clickers, they fit nicely in your hand and didn't spook my noise-sensitive dog. Have used them with dogs used to box clickers and they understand them perfectly well despite the softer click.

*Antler Chews "Easy chews"* - Mine loved these but got bored of the regular Stagbars I replaced them with quickly, too much effort (until my dad cut the Stagbars in half lengthways!). Nice to find a "clean" chew.

*Baskerville Ultra Muzzl*e - Fits Scooter like it was made for him, ideal for dogs that are between the regular and wide standard Baskervilles. Tough but very lightweight, just feels like a better quality piece of kit!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh like Thorne ^^^

Really recommend the baskerville ultra muzzle, fits Chance brilliantly i can give him treats but the gaps aren't big enough for him to nip things through


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

These ID tags are EXCELLENT Bailey has one
ID PET TAG TAGS CAT/DOG SERVICE 2nd 2 NONE ABFAB engraved free FAST POST QUALITY | eBay
Came really quickly, engraving highest quality, writing decent size and we had a lot wrote on, Durable and cheap. Will always buy these tags from now on.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

New Puppy Mum said:


> These ID tags are EXCELLENT Bailey has one
> ID PET TAG TAGS CAT/DOG SERVICE 2nd 2 NONE ABFAB engraved free FAST POST QUALITY | eBay
> Came really quickly, engraving highest quality, writing decent size and we had a lot wrote on, Durable and cheap. Will always buy these tags from now on.


They do look good - cheers for that


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

Anyone said the dogmatic? 

DEFFO RECOMMEND.


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

the "Dog Pod" (Car crate)

Made to measure to make the most of your car boot space, made to any spec ( fully customisable if you want it I found they will do it) automatically latching with escape hatch. Good delivery and DO NOT RATTLE! They are collapsible too.

Come with a free boot latch thingy so you can lock the car with the boot open. Fab for when one dog is left in the car at agility whilst the other is competing. :thumbsup:

Really, really chuffed with mine. :thumbsup:

HamsterBaskets.co.uk - Vehicle Dog-Pods and other Animal Pods from £250


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

Only just seen this is a sticky now 

I'd like to put a vote in for Tillymint. She makes fabulous collars and other bits and pieces, but not only that, she's fabulous with the customer service. I can be a bit indecisive and always have millions of questions for her, but she's always nice to me! 

Also I highly rate Red Dingo leads for little dogs. The clip on lots of other leads is just too big for a tiny woofer, but the Red Dingo ones have a tiny but strong clip and are nice and thin. I had her first one for about 2 years and have only just replaced it with a new one as it was getting a bit grotty, but the quality is still perfect.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh Oh Oh I have another

The Bergan car harness (McKenzie posting reminded me) lol. I've tried ezydog harnesses in the back but they never seemed that comfortable. The bergan sits nicely and has a nice wide chest piece 

With a baby in the car aswell a car harness was the one thing I wasn't scrimping on!

I've been told I can have them on my website if I want, which is something to think about


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Another vote from me for Tillymint... goes above and beyond regular "customer service" :thumbup: and the products are beautiful 

As for which companies get the thumbs up from me... Viovet are brilliant in my experience. Bought a coat for Alfie, it went all funny after one wash so they agreed immediately to replace it but it was then out of stock. It was available in another colour but that one was £15.00 more expensive (as the one I'd originally ordered was in the sale) but they sent me that one at no extra charge 

I won't say which companies will never get my business again  until I know for definite it's okay to do so!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

*Kong Wobbler* - Brilliant toy/food dispenser/boredom buster. Eddie will choose to work at the wobbler to get his food even when I've put the same food in a bowl next to it to see which he would go for!

*Julius k9 Harness* - Fits Eddie really nicely and doesn't pull on his neck or under his legs like most other harnesses (he is a puller most of the time). Love the fact that you can change the velcro signs on it, and the fact that it has a handle that folds down so you can hold them safely - brilliant when cyclists go past on one of the walks and I don't have time to tell him to 'watch me'. :thumbsup:

*Musher's Secret* - Amazing product! Use this for Eddie's paws before walks to stop his pads from peeling or splitting on tough/cold/hard ground. It also has a healing effect if used on their paws if they do happen to cut/peel/tear them. Lasts for ages! We still haven't properly made a dent in ours and we've had it months and months :w00t:
Linke for this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mushers-Sec...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1361198641&sr=1-1


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Micky93 said:


> *Musher's Secret* - Amazing product! Use this for Eddie's paws before walks to stop his pads from peeling or splitting on tough/cold/hard ground. It also has a healing effect if used on their paws if they do happen to cut/peel/tear them. Lasts for ages! We still haven't properly made a dent in ours and we've had it months and months :w00t:
> Linke for this: Mushers Secret Paw Protector Wax 60 Grams: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


Ooooh going to try this... Thanks...!


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Love Dogmatic head collars and pet head as well

But also recommend:

Ezy dog neo collar and mutley lead - made neoprene so great if your dog loves water 

Hagen dogit 2in1 bowls- these look smart and hold a lot of water

Outhwaites dog coats - great quality coats

Yumove joint supplements- these have really made a difference and and are 
fairly good value for money.

Katie's bumpers Dog toys - these are made from American firehose and so far have lasted my two ages so far seems strong


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> Only just seen this is a sticky now
> 
> Also I highly rate Red Dingo leads for little dogs. The clip on lots of other leads is just too big for a tiny woofer, but the Red Dingo ones have a tiny but strong clip and are nice and thin. I had her first one for about 2 years and have only just replaced it with a new one as it was getting a bit grotty, but the quality is still perfect.


+1 we got Rosie's Red Dingo a few months ago and it's worked a treat. My 70 year old mum finds gripping it so easy and painless 

For those with little dogs and puppies who are refusing to wear a collar  I recommend this ebay seller: collars up to 10 items in Lulu's Closet Pet Boutique store on eBay! Rosie has 4 collars from her, and they're gorgeous, so well made and cheap  - I know the title URL says cat collars but she also does dog collars in her shop 

This ebay seller has made a gorgeous personalised harness for Rosie PERSONALIZED WITH YOUR PETS NAME SOFT MESH DOG HARNESS 8 COLORS BRAND NEW | eBay

Also the Nooties Japanese Cherry Blossom Daily Spritz Japanese Cherry Blossom by Nootie | Pets at Home smells beautiful and leaves her coat lovely and soft. We've ordered this in the shampoo for her, can't wait for it to come


----------



## HandsomeHound (Sep 1, 2012)

Got my Paw Plunger today, and it's great, gets a lot more dirt out of Dottie's paws than just dunking them in a bucket.

Not strictly a 'dog' product, but I can heartily recommend a steam mop if you've got laminate/tile/wood/travertine floors. Gets dirty paw marks off so much better and a lot less messy than a mop and bucket, and you know the steam is sanitising the floor. Got mine in Costco for about £30.


----------



## madaboutgreys (Sep 29, 2011)

Ooooo yes another steam mop fan here too.


----------



## RachRubyx (Jan 23, 2013)

Steam mop fan here as well. Don't even know how I ever used a mop seems horrible now. Kills basically all germs so no need for nasty bleaches etc. As said before fantastic for wooden floors etc and dogs who love to trail mud everywhere. Got mine from QVC can't remember price but wasn't expensive. Its a steamer as well for oven or windows and clothes etc. This is it, but we got it on offer for cheaper.

Also just bought and tried Pet Head Shampoo Double Dipping which has a conditioner in it. Smells fanastic and not to strong either and left hair so soft and beautiful especially ears (she a cav) which can normally go a bit greasy looking.


----------



## catsandcanines (Dec 9, 2010)

Wicker baskets with a good piece of vet bed inside (slightly biased ). Last for ages though.

Flexi lead with webbing

tuff stuff dog collar - again dirty and needs a wash every now and then but lasted

The only dog toys that stood the test of time is a ball on a rope made by Good Boy (Armitages). I find that with Sadie, the fluffy character type toys become unstitched quite quickly.

[email protected] simple metal rake - godsend with a GSD that is always moulting

All these products I've had for years and still going strong.


----------



## whirlwind (Jan 23, 2013)

I have just spent 30 mins, reading, googling and bookmarking all the recommendations!
thanks for the info and a really useful sticky. 
Puppy and kitten have a few things that have been great so i'll double check names and sellers and add another post soon!!
:yesnod:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Another recommendation here for *Tillymint and Indi-dog collars*, Tillymint Dog Designs Indi-Dog both really well made and beautiful quality. However with 2 mud loving water babies nothing stays looking pretty for long until I discovered *Dublin dog no stink collars*Dog Collars & Pet Accessories | Dublin Dog | Collars , been really impressed, pretty designs but really hard wearing and easily cleanable, no rusting or fading after many dips in the sea, the river, the bog, etc etc!

Also love the* Halti training leads *- comfortable to hold, adjustable length, can be worn around waist, easy to quickly and securely tie your dog to a fence etc. Have also worn well with several washes.http://www.amazon.co.uk/Halti-Train...G9YY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362003738&sr=8-1

*Animology Fox poo Shampoo*! Really does work for those really stinky pooches Animology Fox Poo Shampoo, 250 ml: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

*Stag bars* for long lasting treat for ultimate chewers Our products | Pure Dog | Stagbar antler dog chews | natural dog treats | organic dog snacks | hypoallergenic dog chews | long-lasting dog chews | teeth cleaning dog chews | low fat dog treats

*Indigo slide on collar tags* - Really impressed with these, good quality and robust, can get lots of detail on them and no dangly tags that can get caught up or lost Indigo Collar Tags - CollarTags


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

These dog beds, had seen them used in kennels as they are known to very durable, got 1 for our lot and they all love it, keeps them out the draught, easy to keep clean and must be very comfy as mine are known to be fussy when it comes to beds  
Kuranda UK Dog Beds for Homes, Kennels and Shelters: Home

I was given one of these sprays at a show and highly recommend it as it left the dogs smelling lovely  
Aromatherapy : Petzlife!, Dog Dental Care, Pet Teeth Cleaning Products!


----------



## Dogsupply (Dec 7, 2012)

I usually used proven and tested products. Google help me see the reviews.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Another vote for the Indigo collar tags! And Strongstuff collars.

Also the thundershirt really helped Mitzie with her noise issues.

Owned by a yellow lab - dont know if u remember my thread on dog tags? This is what i came up with in the end. 

I found some 1" thick webbing and stiched it to the collar, am keeping a close eye on it to makes sure its secure.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Outhwaite dog coats, both my dogs wear them in the cold weather , they keep them dry/warm and they are breathable so dogs do not sweat,
Admin can we use this thread to also say which animal websites are good?ie ones that we buy animal meds/flea/worm treatment from?


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

*Berriewoods Wholesale *- good range of foods, swift delivery, and the food was actually still chilled from the van when it arrived!

I've used them twice so far and will continue to do so. Got 18 trays of Naturediet for £12.95.

Link: *Berriewood wholesale supplies: Royal Canin, Dog Food & Pet Accessories*


----------



## Pudding (Oct 7, 2010)

*Hurtta Pro overall *:- this has been a god send in the wet and mud








*equafleece dog suit *:- has been fab if we get caught out in the rain, he can have it on in the car to keep him warm








*whistle*:- cant be without one for a fab recall
*H204k9*:- water bottle and holder, would not be without this on a long walk, or agility class on a hot day 















*Hand jet wash*:- this is fab for when they get very muddy, you can rinse them before they get in the car








*Leuchtie Waterproof LED light Collar*:- In the dark this has been a life saver









thats about all i can think of right now


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Can I put in another good word for the lovely team at Indigo Tags?


Not only are their tags superb, but their customer service is really excellent too. I have several of their slide-on tags and they give me such peace of mind.


Top product, for sure


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

CUSTOM WATERPROOF HOODIE FOR STAFFIE AND EBT | eBay

This is a link to an eBay item that I purchased for scoobie.

It was custom made to his measurements and it is really good quality, feels lovely and I'm so happy with it! Not had a chance to test the waterproof-ness yet as scoob is scared of rain! Lol! They are cheap at just £15 

I'm just about to order another one for raven my Labrador!

See more listings for other designs and patterns and normal fleeces


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Pudding said:


> *H204k9*:- water bottle and holder, would not be without this on a long walk, or agility class on a hot day


I second this - a brilliant piece of kit I wouldn't be without. 

Such a simple idea but so very effective!!

Just wanted to put in a good word for  (( The Dicky Bag ))  - brilliant product!! We have the medium and it clips on to Whisper's Julius K9 harness so she effectively carries her own poo lol. We have had so many people ask what it is for! 

*Puppia Harness* - this has been great for Teddy as he's so little lol. Nice and comfortable and you can get them in lots of cool colours (and pretty colours too if you have a girly!)

*Comfy Cone* - Really effective for Teddy when he had to wear a cone. Soft so comfortable to sleep in, doesn't 'bang' on things like hard plastic does and easy to take on and off.

The (( Halti Training Lead ))  - I've never used a Halti but their lead is really handy lol and so cheap.

 (( Olly Dog Treat Bag ))  - the magnet on this is great and the waist strap is really handy. I use a Carabina to attach a clicker with wrist strap to it so my 'training kit' is always to hand. It's plenty big enough to get my hand in and out easily and carries plenty of treats but not too big to be overly conspicuous.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

I use ezydog collars on all of mine. they are great. strong, soft, can be put in the wash, and its the only collar I have found that doesn't scratch my sensitive dogs skin. EzyDog Neo Collars

high craft toyboy nylon dog toys are the ONLY toy my dogs CANNOT destroy. TOYBOY Vanilla Flavoured Nylon Dumb Bell Dog Chew 30% OFF RRP CHEAPEST ON EBAY! | eBay


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

kiara said:


> *I use ezydog collars on all of mine. they are great. strong, soft, can be put in the wash, and its the only collar I have found that doesn't scratch my sensitive dogs skin. *EzyDog Neo Collars
> 
> high craft toyboy nylon dog toys are the ONLY toy my dogs CANNOT destroy. TOYBOY Vanilla Flavoured Nylon Dumb Bell Dog Chew 30% OFF RRP CHEAPEST ON EBAY! | eBay


I really like these collars too  (the original neo collars)

I bought one for my Lab and my brother's Lab too. Liked them so much my dog now has several in different colours 

Another big plus is that on the original width neo collar, one can fit an Indigo Tag if one wants to 

Also, I like to think that because these collars are so padded, they might protect a dog's neck if it got attacked by another dog...


----------



## Carastara (Dec 18, 2012)

*Trixie Xdog Harness* Similar to the Julius K9 Harness, but a bit cheeper. We use it in the car, when she's tracking and for visibility at night with its reflective piping and stitching, along with a little inch long bike light from tesco it gives better visibility than any light up dog collar I've seen.

*Gencon all in 1 with clip to collar* The only headcollar that doesn't ride up into Cara's eyes and makes her a joy to walk instead of an arm wrenching a steam train. (We're still training loose lead walking, but she really struggles when excited and at the beginning of walks)

*Chuckit Max Glo ball* The medium size fits in a standard tennis ball launcher the packaging recommends exposure to a bright light source for 3 minutes but we found just a few seconds with a torch gave us enough visibility to play, though obviously not as bright as if we'd charged it properly. Cara seems to love the texture of this ball as she loves to chew it and despited her being a serial ball destroyer, this ball doesn't have a mark on it after 3 or 4 months of punishment.

*Thirsty Milo* Great bowl for walks, training and in the car too. We wouldn't be without it especially on a hot day!


----------



## Grippy Leads (Mar 16, 2013)

Check out Grippy Leads for a new and unique design of lead :smile5:


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry but the idea of self advertising on this thread does not sit well with me. If they are a good product someone (hopefully a long standing member) will endorse it.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Amy-manycats said:


> Sorry but the idea of self advertising on this thread does not sit well with me. If they are a good product someone (hopefully a long standing member) will endorse it.


Ditto this - Not really what the thread is about


----------



## FEJA JUODAS (May 19, 2010)

i want GPS on my dogs !!! anyone know if available and how much ?


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

For those of you who, like me, don't trust conventional dog tags, check out these personalised collars.

I really like them, I got a black one with orange lettering for Dex and the collar seems really strong. The embroidery is clear and VERY bright.

They make them with either a clip or a buckle - I got a buckle one. It would be perfect if only the D ring was a bit bigger. Still a fab collar though 

- with buckle:
Personalised Dog Collars and Leashes / Personalised Buckle Collar and Lead -- Orvis UK

- with clip:
Large Dog Collars / Personalised Side&#150;Release Buckle Collar -- Orvis UK


----------



## sbonnett76 (Apr 6, 2010)

The gencon headcollar!

After 6 months of trying Roxy with a halti, which she absolutely hated and lots of research (mainly on here!), I made a decision to go with the gencon. I didn't get the all in one because I wanted to continue to use our existing lead. Roxy's measurements came up between large and x large so I phoned for some advice and was told to put her measurements on the order form and they would make it to measure.*It arrived yesterday and we tested it out and she didn't try to paw it off once, which was a regular thing with the halti. As advertised it also didn't ride up and she looked really comfortable.*They are going to update their order process as it's very old fashioned at the moment (posting the order form with a cheque!), but that's a small price to pay for great service and a great product.*


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

The medium short coat FURminator!? wow

I received a £5 off voucher from [email protected] VIP members so I thought why not give it a go?? It will be good for my Labrador if nothing else!

It's brilliant! It has made a visible difference to ravens coat and it also works surprisingly well on Rossi!

Combes, brushes and mitts have never really done much other then remove the already loose hair on top of his coat, yet every i make a fuss or sit stroking him, there is a mound of hair beneath him as he is currently shedding. This really does work wonders on him and I'm so happy I brought it now!  

Happily recommend to anyone thinking about purchasing one!!


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

I like the raw food from Berrywood Pet Supplies.

Edie's coat looks amazing on a rawfood diet.

The other thing I rate highly is a good relationship with the local butcher. A free daily bone keeps my girl very happy and her teeth look hollywood white (her teeth have been admired on several occasions - but hey, she is still a baby)

The other thing I swear by is the Pet Corrector spray. I think I only used it once. Edie can get over boisterous with other dogs, and nip too much. One SSSSSSS with Pet Corrector and that all stopped.
I now only have to make a ssss-ing sound and she is at heel and behaving like a Goddess


----------



## caninedivine (Mar 29, 2013)

as a bit of a joke, tesco value duvet with old cover on. our dogs love it and they can scrunch it around as much as they want. also dirty washing or anything they can get comfy on! lol


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Love *Fenda Balls* tough, flexible, they float and fit a ball thrower although there is a technique 
Fenda Balls - from Snack and Tack UK

*ComfortFlex Sport Harness* is great for flyball. Only available from the states but I got mine from here which has free worldwide shipping.
Clean Run: ComfortFlex Sport Harness

For companies, I have never had such fantastic service as we have received from Big Dog World. Quick delivery and they contact you to tell you where your delivery is and delivery is to the minute.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

the melster said:


> Love *Fenda Balls* tough, flexible, they float and fit a ball thrower although there is a technique
> Fenda Balls - from Snack and Tack UK
> 
> *ComfortFlex Sport Harness* is great for flyball. Only available from the states but I got mine from here which has free worldwide shipping.
> ...


With the harness, do you not find that it restricts movement a bit as it goes across the shoulders? I asked my flyball trainer about harnesses, and she advised only going for the Y shaped ones which don't restrict the shoulders at all. I'm having trouble finding one that's Y shaped and has a handle on the back though.


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

It hasn't restricted my Badger at all and is the same design (ish) as the hurta harness. I prefer this one as it is padded and purple, team colours!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

springfieldbean said:


> I asked my flyball trainer about harnesses, and she advised only going for the Y shaped ones which don't restrict the shoulders at all. I'm having trouble finding one that's Y shaped and has a handle on the back though.


These are the harnesses my flyball club use:
Tessie Dogs: Collars, Snoods, Harnesses and more...
They are made to measure, don't seem to restrict the dogs and have a handle on the back (and you can get them made up in your team colours).


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

RE ID TAGS

I have to mention both *Identitags* and also *Indigo Collar Tags*. Indigo recently sent me a free slide on tag because I wasn't happy with how the info was arranged on a previous one - their customer service is SUPERB.

Identitags is also FAB - I get my 'dangling' tags there and recently I ordered two; ordered on a Sunday evening and they arrived first thing Tuesday! Check out their plastic big discs - really bright yellow ones are great, I've had several people ask me where I got them! They now also do brass slide-on tags.


----------



## Flatcoat owner (Sep 4, 2011)

*Dogsavers Retriever Dog Toy Large*

I first discovered these at Wilkos but have had to buy the most recent on the internet. They are an excellent alternative to sticks which scare me. They're also easy to throw a decent distance in the park and float in the water.

A great toy we use on almost every walk, my dog adores it!


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

cool coats mine were made by ann at drydogcoats.co.uk and were made specially to size , still going strong 4 years on


----------



## Beccahhhh (Nov 25, 2012)

I agree with pet head, I have the fears for tears one its brill  and the other thing I couldn't live without is a dog crate, I have one for the house and a smaller one for the car  don't know the brand or anything they were just off eBay, I'm loving all the other things people have mentioned ill be spending lots next pay day lol


----------



## richyni (May 1, 2013)

Cant recommend the kong wobbler enough its great for turning feeding time into a game and slows the feeding down my girl eats way to fast and chokes alittle so this is brill.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I am rating the nina ottonson dog treat maze  I got it for £5 on amazon and i'm so impressed, the boys adore it, it holds quite a good amount of food and it's just awesome 

I also got a double ended leather trixie lead from zooplus, it's really good, plenty of extra D rings that means i don't have to faff about too much to change the length unlike my PAH one, it's very sturdy and tough so far


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

ballybee said:


> I am rating the nina ottonson dog treat maze  I got it for £5 on amazon and i'm so impressed, the boys adore it, it holds quite a good amount of food and it's just awesome


I vouch for this! I have a few of nina ottossons brain games and not one has let me down! Brilliant range for the slow and the smart dogs as most have different levels of ease!!


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Dog Pod Car cages - Just got ours last weekend and it is fantastic  We got the car measured and then went to pick it up a few weeks later with a divider and 2 doors. HamsterBaskets.co.uk - Vehicle Dog-Pods and other Animal Pods from £250 They are really good 

My gals love this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trixie-Dog-...id=1371385964&sr=8-1&keywords=trixie+dog+game - it's sturdy and it entertains them for ages. They are both big and Jessie is rough with it, but she doesn't manage to knock it over. You can make it easy or hard. I often put their kibble in it at dinner time to make them work a bit harder 

Dog Games perfect fit harness - I recommend this to everyone cos I think it's so good 

Perfect Fit Harness

Angell Petco training treats - Good quality and both of mine love 'em!

Super Training Treats - Dog Treats


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I recommend [email protected] foam shampoo, as the best dry dog shampoo, no spray and no wetness its brilliant


----------



## Muri (May 27, 2013)

I recommend ferplast ergocomfort harness... It fits my smaller dog very nicely, is very easy to put on and it is soft and comfortable for the dog. 
Unfortunately they only do the sizes of girth to 85 cm so not able to fit my larger dog  . I also wish they had more colors to chose from bur oh well...
ERGOCOMFORT P XL - Dog Leads & Collars - Dog

I also love this harness from Sprenger - Klinika Loka - trgovina za male
Sorry for the foreign link but this was the only photo of this collar I could find on the net...This collar is very strong (stainless steel), doesnt pull my dogs hair nd is not a choke collar - I searched for a long time to find a strong water resistant collar with double D ring and buckle. I would love it if they started to make fleece lined version too...
Sadly, I think they are not doing them anymore as there are newer versions being available now - haven't tried them yet tho they look good...

I also like the lead I use (it has lasted for years where others have failed) but sadly I do not remember the brand and it has nothing written on it...

Thats all from me for now...


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Muri, glad the collar is good quality. I just wanted to say so people can also make and ethical decision if they so wish - Sprenger also make "pinch" and prong collars. :nono:


----------



## Muri (May 27, 2013)

Yes, I am aware that Sprenger make prong and check collars as well and I don't like those for the purposes they are sold for either...But I like the one in the link as it is the most strong (and water resistant) double ring collar that I was able to find...And I am really happy with it....

I am also happy with Mikki rake for longhaired dogs. 

Now if only I could find a harness that would be perfect for my large boy....


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Dry Dog bag. Absolutely fantastic for soggy muddy dogs.
Amazon.co.uk: dog dry bag

P'etiquette Leather collars - Design your own, really well made, suitable for everyday use even with the bling. Fantastic customer service.
Handmade Leather Dog Collars | P'etiquette


----------



## s4simo (Mar 27, 2011)

Another vote for Indi dog collars from us  fab...fab...fab x


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Grippa Leads

Bought one at Golden Valley and I love it! :biggrin5:


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Epi-soothe Dog Shampoo for the itchy skin brigade - wonderful stuff. Epi-soothe Shampoo 250ml - Animed Direct

Kitsch Collars are lovely - I get my lurchers coats from them - made to measure - last ages. ready to wear coats

Protexin Pro-Kolin - for the upset tums, £4 cheaper than our vets from here: http://www.medicanimal.com/setSessi...k_googlebase&gclid=CKjj4JLW-rcCFUTHtAodKhMA3Q

Zoom Groom - brilliant rubber massage/brush - dogs love this, great for bathing too. http://www.bigdogworld.co.uk/kong-zoom-groom-1559-p.asp?gclid=CKKCvtb5-rcCFYXMtAodwwgAYA


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Supasilvfoxy said:


> Protexin Pro-Kolin - for the upset tums, £4 cheaper than our vets from here: Protexin Pro-Kolin Plus


 We've just paid £21 at our vets for this.. cheeky buggers! Its settled her tum though  Least i know its buyable online now!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

I Love this sticky - I can't wait to purchase the EzyDog Vario6 Leash tomorrow (Payday is finally here!) thanks to a thread of mine and advice given on there aswell as reading reviews on this thread too!

I haven't seen anyone mention '*Bionic Biotic*' on here though..
My Shar-Peis had an on/off tummy and inconsistent poops since we got her.. but since using this from 5days ago.. all her poops have been lovely solid and a nice colour.. as daft as it sounds! Too early days yet to see a difference in her coat.. but ive had good reviews on a thread on here and seen great reviews online.. Wheat free too which i thought was good as i've been given advice on SharPeis have an intolerance to wheat..
Probiotic for Dogs | Bionic Biotic | Dog Health Supplement | Pooch and Mutt

Willow loves to chew her toys.. they normally last an hour if we're lucky! from de-fluffing to de-stringing and plucking.. ohmy.. i'm glad she's never even tried to chew anything of ours! Anyway.. the only thing thats still going is from the* 'Ruff & Tuff' range in [email protected] - the range seems to be coloured yellow and black.. the knotted at both ends rope is still standing after a month!* although she has demolished the tennis ball products from this range.. we also have another 'rope' product from this range that shes got into but easily tied back up so its still going too 

Thats all i can 'reccomend' so far as we're new and learning too


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Antos vegetable crocodiles as they don't smell when I carry them around for an on the go chew


----------



## RichardJordan (Jan 8, 2012)

These bowls have two functions:
1. they slow down fast eating.
2. they help keep dogs active and stimulated.

Green Interactive Feeder Bowl


----------



## RichardJordan (Jan 8, 2012)

another must-have dog (or cat, rabbit, human etc) product is the O'Tom Tick Remover.

for less than £3 you get can get two removers which easily and safely extract ticks.

O'Tom Tick Remover | Dog Tick Remover | Cat Tick Remover


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Just went out and bought one each for the dogs - http://www.hurttacollection.com/en/outdoors-en/products/harnesses/padded-harness/

I am loving them - I love the handles which make it great for control, they're waterproof and have reflective stuff on them. A great purchase :thumbsup:


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Dry Dog bag. Absolutely fantastic for soggy muddy dogs.
> Amazon.co.uk: dog dry bag
> 
> P'etiquette Leather collars - Design your own, really well made, suitable for everyday use even with the bling. Fantastic customer service.
> Handmade Leather Dog Collars | P'etiquette


Totally agree the dry dog bag is great.

Also my Halti head collar and lead fantastic.

Clix long line 10m

Nina Ottosson Dog Brick

Mikki Clicker is my best one it fits on my walking stick or finger with the elastic grip and the sound is perfect.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

RichardJordan said:


> another must-have dog (or cat, rabbit, human etc) product is the O'Tom Tick Remover.
> 
> for less than £3 you get can get two removers which easily and safely extract ticks.
> 
> O'Tom Tick Remover | Dog Tick Remover | Cat Tick Remover


If you scrolled back you would see that this is not a page for self promotion!


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried out "imitation" kong toys? I found these Calabash Rubber Toy and they appear to be much cheaper than kongs, and seem to be sold in lots of independently owned pet stores, but are they too good to be true?


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

uumm let me see..

Hurtta raincoats - Inca's had one for years gone through several washes, keeps her dry as a bone so only have her feet and head to dry if we get caught out in rain. 

Fleeces - never been one for dressing dogs up but Inca was 11yo last winter and cold for the first time with freezing weather and very stiff..someone told me to get her a dog jumper so she stays warm to ease the pain stiffness in hips and shoulders. JJ was also very young puppy and we had very freezing weather so first winter I bought Equafleece jumpers & hoodies for them to wear.

interactive dog toys - have quite a collection as Inca's now 12 and had one every xmas and birthday. She didn't really play with toys and was very food orientated so these helped to keep her mentally active and teach JJ problem solving skills from a young age. 

doggy wipes - those fresh wipes like 'Quick bath'.. handy just to wipe Inca over when she had a bit of mud on her...also after brushing when she was moulting a lot, the allergy ones helped me not sneeze so much! 

crates - stopped Inca wrecking the flat while I was out and used again when got JJ. Was expensive (at the time) but got my moneys worth out of it, using for 2 dogs..JJ still likes it as a 'play den' to take his bones if bad weather outdoors. 

ball launcher things - a new one for us..JJ loves ball and I'm rubbish at throwing..the spoon throw ball launcher thingies enable me to throw balls a lot further for him! 

long handled pooper scoopers! - brilliant invention if you use mobility scooter and wheelchair and still want to pick up after your dog when you can!


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Tried em, won't buy em...

My dogs are light chewers and destroyed them almost imediately, they were not left unsupervised thankfully.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Amy-manycats said:


> Tried em, won't buy em...
> 
> My dogs are light chewers and destroyed them almost imediately, they were not left unsupervised thankfully.


Alas, I thought that might be the case - won't be using them! Thanks, Amy-manycats


----------



## neila (Aug 2, 2013)

This is a great hread, some great recommendations for young alfie. Cheers


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I just got a fab collar from EL PERRO. I stumbled across them via an old thread on another dog forum. They make gorgeous collars and will embroider whatever you want - Dex now has one that is 1.5" wide and has my mobile number embroidered on it in lovely big clear numbers. All their collars have buckles, as opposed to clips - another bonus 

Collars


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

I came across this thread when searching for something on google and subsequently read through its entirety. I'd like to thank everyone for introducing me to some really useful items! However, I maaay have gone overboard and spent close to £400...:001_unsure:


----------



## WhyThaiLadyUK (Aug 25, 2013)

Lily-s Kitchen real dog food
Organic which smells good enough for me to eat, but I am vegetarian. 
within two days of changing my 12 yr old onto the new food she perked up like wow. Even though she had a GIST she enjoyed her last few months and looked very well, considering all. Miss her. My new dog is now on this great food. We feed him dried and wet food.Yum Yum.:thumbup1:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Few more to add to this thread
*Julius K9 Power Harness* I looove it. Its strong, the handle on the back is great, fits Bailey lovely and perfect for walks.

*Natural Bullies Treats* Bailey loves them so much and the quality is always so much better than if I make it 

*Tillymint Fleece Blankets* I love these too. I love them for walks if its been cold he snuggles up in the fleece blanky and if its been warm he lies on the cool side


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

sid&kira said:


> ummm almost everything I use I make so this is hard :lol:
> 
> Pet Head shampoo - pricey compared to some but it smells lush and brings the dogs up nice and soft


Oh I am going to buy Holly a bottle. I brought her the dry shampoo a while back. Found a bottle for dry flaky skin as well.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

JessIncaFCR said:


> Dog Games perfect fit harness - I recommend this to everyone cos I think it's so good
> 
> Perfect Fit Harness
> 
> ]


Oh yes everyone should buy one of these. Holly has slipped out of others before, but not this one, not even close!. Plus they don't rub either.


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

nylabone about the only chew toy ike has stayed interested in and it is so far stopping him chewing on my hands so i'm happy spending £4 on that.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Snugga Wubbas by Kong!!  Inca's favourite toy and has lasted her ages...until my Grandmother's strong chewer of a dog chewed it  It lasted Inca ages and she loved carrying it around and snuggling with it 

Fish4dogs goody bags - such amazing value 
Adult 'Dogs for the Disabled' Goody Bag

Angell Petco training treats - my 2 enjoyed these 

Millies Wolfheart 80/20 treats - again, enjoyed by my 2


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

JessIncaFCR said:


> Fish4dogs goody bags - such amazing value
> Adult 'Dogs for the Disabled' Goody Bag
> QUOTE]
> 
> cheers I've ordered the puppy version :thumbup1:


----------



## daross (Aug 24, 2013)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Any mods around? Could this possibly be made into a sticky?
> 
> I thought it might be helpful to post about dog products that we really rate.
> 
> ...


Just ordered one of these for our soon to be pup....thanks for the recommendation :thumbup1:


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Has anyone tried or heard of these water bottles?

Long Paws Pet Dog Puppy Water Travel Bottle Lick N Flow Feeding Drinking Bowl | eBay

I thought one would be good for Rosie for walks, do the dogs work out how to use them quick enough?


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I would like to recommend the Kong Zoom Groom 

It gets the dead hairs off like nothing else. It does only loosen them though, it doesn't gather them up so you then need to rub/brush them off with your hand. Don't make the mistake I did the first time I used it and do it in your kitchen  definitely an outside activity.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Coffee said:


> I would like to recommend the Kong Zoom Groom
> 
> It gets the dead hairs off like nothing else. It does only loosen them though, it doesn't gather them up so you then need to rub/brush them off with your hand. Don't make the mistake I did the first time I used it and do it in your kitchen  definitely an outside activity.


It is brilliant and using the other side is great for removing Mavis white hair from Chesters black equafleece


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Thought I would post this here as it is a review sort of thread and rather than having to look through loads of posts - most designs here:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/323068-harness-thread.html


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I just realised I have never posted on this either.

Ok for *Leather collars* - I would recommend:

Made 2 Measure Leatherworks

Made2Measure-LeatherWorks, Letchworth Garden City

I have had leather collars handmade and made to order to my specific requirements for all 5 of mine. Pen has had hers the longest and if I give it a clean anytime soon it will spruce up to look like the very first day I took it out of the package.

For *tags* - I would recommend:

Collars and Tags Embossed Army Dog Tags.

Dog Name Tags, Army Dog Tags, Embossed Tags from Collars and Tags

I have had these for 3 or so years, apart from a bit of mud they are still readable. You do have to keep a lot of silencers in stock if you have hedge crazy dogs like mine but other than that they are brilliant!

For *Harnesses* - I would recommend:

Indi - Dog Neo Harness.

25mm Neo Harness

My review here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/323068-harness-thread.html

For *Head Collars* - I would recommend:

Black Dog Head Halter

Black Dog Head Halter | Pets Perfect

The only head collar that hasn't slipped into Louie's eyes. And fits perfectly under muzzles. The only issue with it is that if you have a strong dog who loves pulling regardless of the head halter - it can leave a mark where it has been sat. But other than that it is brilliant.

For *Coats* - I would recommend:

Muddy Paws Wax Jacket.

Muddy Paws Waxed Jacket - Dog Coats and Dog Life Jackets - Muddy Paws

Although I only use this for the girls now in really bad weather it did Louie brilliantly as a pup when we used to do a lot of road walking.

Hurtta Pro Rain Coat

Review pending.

For *Beds* - I would recommend:

Gor Pets Dog Beds.

Dog Beds - Gor Pets

Although I have had to buy new beds for the kitchen as they wrecked one of the soft beds we have, the other is going strong after nearly 2 years. The one I have has been discontinued by the looks of it. But Gor Pets make strong stuff.

Rosewood Sonny Plastic Beds with Tough and Mucky Quilted Mattresses.

Review pending.

For *Bowls* - I would recommend:

- Any Ceramic Bowl 
- Any Stainless Steel Bowl

I love Ceramic bowls for feeding my dogs in. They had fantastic ones from Whittard of Chelsea that read "The Dog's Dinner" on the side and was a decent size, however they seem to have discontinued this. Mason Cash are a good supplier of dog bowls though.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Boss-Black-Bowl-5-5cm/dp/B005452NKG/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1378192795&sr=1-1&keywords=Mason+Cash+%27the+Boss%27+Black+Pet+Bowl

I use huge Stainless steel bowls for the dogs water. Having 3 - 5 in the house means I need to keep the water bowls full but after a long walk it is easier to have a bowl fit for a Chihuahua to get bathed in than normal sized ones that I have to keep filling up.

For *Toys* - I would recommend:

- Kong Wobbler

http://www.kongcompany.com/en-uk/products/for-dogs/wobbler/wobbler/wobbler/

My dogs love the Kong wobbler, but it is a toy you use when you are going out; my dogs throw it down the stairs and lob it against walls.


----------



## Jezavix (Jun 25, 2013)

missRV said:


> Has anyone tried or heard of these water bottles?
> 
> Long Paws Pet Dog Puppy Water Travel Bottle Lick N Flow Feeding Drinking Bowl | eBay
> 
> I thought one would be good for Rosie for walks, do the dogs work out how to use them quick enough?


Have one of these for my girls and it's great. I take on every doggy outing now and it's perfect for the hot weather.

It took my girls around a week to figure out how to use it but once they got the idea they love it. Since my girls like to lick my hands I found if I cupped the end between my fingers they'd go to lick me and end up licking the bottle too. Then I just gradually faded out my hands and now they happily drink away.

But my girls are both nervous of new things, so with a confident dog I'd imagine they'd take to it easily.
I offered a drink to my friends dog, who'd never used anything similar before, and she instantly started lapping away. I think the smell of the water was enough to get her interested since it was a hot day.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Inca's funny about drinking water, she prefers it running so would only drink it out of bottle as I was pouring but on field nothing to pour it into!..so I got the H2O one with the plastic bit you pour into and she likes drinking it out of that.

At home we have the dog fountain..occasionally she likes a drink of tea in a regular bowl!! 

The chuckit balls are good if you have a dog that skins tennis balls, though a bit more expensive JJ has had his since xmas and they are still in good condition...we seem to have lost the glow-in-the dark one which you'd think would be easy to find once it got dark!!! :lol:


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Jezavix said:


> Have one of these for my girls and it's great. I take on every doggy outing now and it's perfect for the hot weather.
> 
> It took my girls around a week to figure out how to use it but once they got the idea they love it. Since my girls like to lick my hands I found if I cupped the end between my fingers they'd go to lick me and end up licking the bottle too. Then I just gradually faded out my hands and now they happily drink away.
> 
> ...





IncaThePup said:


> Inca's funny about drinking water, she prefers it running so would only drink it out of bottle as I was pouring but on field nothing to pour it into!..so I got the H2O one with the plastic bit you pour into and she likes drinking it out of that.
> 
> At home we have the dog fountain..occasionally she likes a drink of tea in a regular bowl!!
> 
> The chuckit balls are good if you have a dog that skins tennis balls, though a bit more expensive JJ has had his since xmas and they are still in good condition...we seem to have lost the glow-in-the dark one which you'd think would be easy to find once it got dark!!! :lol:


That's brilliant thank you  I've ordered the 500ml one in pink so will keep everything crossed. She's quite nervous of trying new things too so it may take a while


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

From previous posts by other members i can now vouch for Epi-Soothe also 

Virbac (UK) Limited - Episoothe Shampoo

Been struggling a while with Willows itching and using and elimination process aswell as tips from other threads - Used this on 5th Sept and for 2days now she just has a 'general' little itch.. rather than sitting and licking/biting her paws and scratching herself raw. so immediate difference.


----------



## MrsGiggles (Feb 12, 2013)

For personilised dog bowls,I can recommend this lady

Crazyfuryou - Home

I've got bernie 2 and there fab


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

I have been impressed with my ezydog neo collar really strong fast and simple to put on and is comfy for the dog so good I have bought him another in the size above.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

I used the Animology puppy love shampoo on Runa (8 wk pup) yesterday!

Her coat is really clean and SO soft! It's ph balanced with no nasties in and I'm really happy with it  so glad I spent the extra few quid on it rather then the shops own brand puppy shampoo


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

El Perro dog collars

*EL PERRO*

They will embroider anything you like on the collars - Dex has two, each with my mobile number on, in big clear numbers.

Fab range of widths and colours. Nice strong buckles and D rings too.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

A few more dog collar brands.

All been used on Millie for over 2 months or have seen friends use them for many months with no issues (Millie isnt allowed her Quido Petz collar til Xmas day  - But only bought as have seen how Dobers Ruperts Quido Petz collars have held up so fantasticly :thumbup1

Walk-e-Woo --- Loooove the spots! Millie maybe has two of these now lol

https://www.walkewoo.com/ but available in the UK FROM Pooches Pawadise

Quido Petz (This is Millie's Xmas present! hehe!)
Quido Petz Luxury Handmade Dog Collars - Pet365.co.uk

Ruffwear (I have had a red one of these collars for nearly 3 years - It worn / faded but still perfectly safe to use)
Ruffwear | Ruffwear Performance Dog Gear | Dog Boots, Coats, Packs

Lupine
LUPINE patterned and plain dog collars and leads - Collarways  dog and cat collars, leads and harnesses, toys, bowls, dog health and grooming products


----------



## Naribus (Jul 23, 2013)

After reading this thread, I think I might be spending a lot more on Pippy than I was intending to this Christmas. 

I must recommend the *ZiwiPeak 'Good-Dog' Treats*. I bought the 454g Venison one on 19th September, so nearly two months ago - they were the only treats used for clicker training since then (often used about 2-6 times per day) and I still have quite a lot left - so I think they are worth the £8.99/£9.99 (prices from petscorner).
With other treats, they normally don't last very long and some you would even have to use a whole 80g packet a day! 
You can use them for everything - training (they're easy to swallow fast), walks (they don't get your hands and pockets dirty, they're not greasy), you can add them to food, put it in kongs etc.
They are easy to break into smaller bits and have a strong smell as well, so it's easy for the dog to find them when playing 'find the treat' games. 
I am sure we will be staying with these treats for a long time and trying out the other flavours as well!
General Dog Treats from Pets Corner, the Online Pet Store | Pets Corner


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Wahl Smartgroom Nail grinder:
Wahl Smartgroom Pet Nail Grinder Blue: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies It's super fast, I can get all 16 claws done in less than 10 minutes 

Gentle Leader head collar:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beaphar-Gen...&qid=1384448446&sr=8-1&keywords=gentle+leader Don't know what it is about this one compared to other head collars but it's the only one that Alfie hasn't minded wearing (previously tried Dogmatic and Halti) and it's like walking a balloon


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

A couple more 

Hugo and Hennie cuddle soft blanket. Quite literally the softest, most snuggliest blanket ever. Gorgeous and top quality; has been washed at least every couple of weeks in the 8 months since I bought it and is still immaculate: Hugo & Hennie Cuddle Soft Dog Blankets

P'etiquette for beautiful leather collars and customer service that is simply outstanding: Handmade Leather Dog Collars by P'etiquette


----------



## jemimasparkles (Nov 20, 2013)

I've tried a couple of harnesses for Daisy, my 2 year old Yorkshire terrier, but the best one is definitely from Puppia. It fits her perfectly and the amount of colours and styles they come in is amazing! Would highly recommend checking them out if your struggling to find one to fit your dog.


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Wainwrights leather lead from pets at home very soft supple leather incredibly comfortable too handle got the five foot version will update over next week how it holds up to regular use seems well built.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

If you buy quido petz collars direct from her website you get a free collar every fifth purchase. I pay extra and get the metal collar for my older dog. My yorkie has a harness, so I get a matching pink, plastic buckle.


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok I've had my dogmatic long enough too say that it is plain and straight frickin awesome seriously cannot believe the difference in ikes walking and he seems very contented wearing it no more pawing at it very secure and has never rubbed him near the eyes.


----------



## catzisme (Dec 19, 2013)

wainwrights collars are fab. i bought mine from pets @home, and unlike most stuff from there, it is of good quality. the inside is nice and padded, but the collar is a strong thick material, with a good long lasting buckle. my two pups have been known to chew right through each others collars, but they can't seem to get through these.
Also the company of animals green interactive feeders are fab, i bought two of these based on the reviews and they are not wrong. my dog used to eat his dinner in around 2 minutes, max, and it now takes him at least half an hour to finish. he's also had a good go at chewing this, to make it easier to get to his food, but he can't lift it, or chew the strong rubber hard enough. 
can i ask, what do people think of nina ottoson products? my two puppies are notorious chewers, and they get impatient, so is it worth me paying out for one of these, or will they just break it?


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

hi i have a couple of nina ottoson toys the tornado and the maze saucer thing and they are really durable my enthusiastic boerded collie hasn't wrecked either yet.:thumbup:


----------



## catzisme (Dec 19, 2013)

zedder said:


> hi i have a couple of nina ottoson toys the tornado and the maze saucer thing and they are really durable my enthusiastic boerded collie hasn't wrecked either yet.:thumbup:


thankyou! will definitely have to invest in one


----------



## Saunders (Jan 18, 2013)

Easi-dri towels ,brilliant, having got 2 golden retrievers that love mud and dirt they are always having to be dried,the easi-dri makes it so much easier it just soaks up the moisture, not got lots of wet muddy towels hanging around.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

*Premer Click-R* Bought one in Canada and love it (is it sad to love a clicker? ) It's the best clicker I have ever had, and I have used lots of different ones. Hadn't seen them in the UK before yesterday, when I found them in the Works. Had to buy another one! Not available readily in the Uk, but possibly also sold in other Works shops. Here's the amazon.com link

*Snugga Wubba* Inca's most favourite toy EVER! Very hard wearing


----------



## sashatwill61 (Jan 10, 2014)

Great thread, I've picked up some excellent items for my wishlist!  As a recommendation, my dog loves 'The Waggle', it's a toy which lets you put dried food inside which can fall out when he shakes it. He loves that thing!


----------



## loopylori (Feb 10, 2014)

top has to be my dirty dog mat. It cost a fortune and I could use a spare for wash days, House still gets mucky but it reduces the muddy paw prints such a lot.
Road refresher water bowl which I use permanently stops me waterskiing through kitchen.
Dogmatic headcollar means I now enjoy walking Titan. Still working on his cat reactivity but I feel safe and in control for now.


----------



## wallp (Feb 12, 2014)

the gobblestopper made by snugglesafe a uk company.
this slows eating of wet or dry food and also slows drinking down.
can be seen at.


----------



## amandagreen (Dec 9, 2013)

Great thread you guys!
One of the top products that I would recommend to anyone are Travall dog guards. This is a really solid piece of work. So would definitely recommend to anyone.


----------



## Anythingvocals (Apr 10, 2012)

Fido & Fetch

They do made to measure dog harnesses and coats, which is great especially for MinPin owners like me as they tend to be small necked, but larger chested and don't fit generic sizes!

Great machine washable quality.

Fido & Fetch | Devon - Handmade - Unique - Dog - Boutique

but I ordered through Facebook www.facebook.com/fidoandfetch.

A++++


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Can we all have a minutes silence please for the Kong wubba that's about to get it from ike


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Kong wobbler fantastic food puzzle\toy you can fit 2 cups of kibble in the so they have to work to eat definitely worth the tenner it cost it is quite durable plastic so would be fine for the patio or garden.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

zedder said:


> Kong wobbler fantastic food puzzle\toy you can fit 2 cups of kibble in the so they have to work to eat definitely worth the tenner it cost it is quite durable plastic so would be fine for the patio or garden.


We have these at the rescue kennels and the dogs love them, they've been put their paces with the dogs, sometimes getting used 3 times day and still looking good :thumbsup:
Only ever known one get destroyed and that was buy a american bull puppy who managed to get the two pieces apart and rip it into a million pieces


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

zedder said:


> Kong wobbler fantastic food puzzle\toy you can fit 2 cups of kibble in the so they have to work to eat definitely worth the tenner it cost it is quite durable plastic so would be fine for the patio or garden.


A brilliant, hard wearing Kong! Indie has put a few teethmark scrapes on hers but that's all. She also discovered that if she picks it up and drops it repeatedly the food comes out quicker but it still keeps her occupied for ages :thumbsup:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Johnsons calm-eze.
turned my manic, unable to settle, on the go 24/7 / hyper /barking at any tiny noise into a chilled, relaxed, much better behaved, nice to have around pooch!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Some more

*Kong Wobbler* Bailey loves it! Sometimes I put his entire dinner in it (wet food) so it is a challenge to work out. He really enjoys it. Mine was from Vetuk and I think it cost £10 inc postage. We have the small and I can put around 200 grams in it.

*Lupine Leads* I got mine in the States and it is really good. It only cost $8 or something like that. It looks good (although mine is a girly pattern.. and it does mean Bailey has been said hes a very pretty girl) and it seems very strong and the handle is comfortable to hold. Bailey is 8kg and the clip is nice and small but strong.

*Flexi brand leads* Very controversial. But we love ours. Cost $10 in USA and it is flexi own brand. It is the cord type. The worst its done is wrapped around the odd tree. Strong, durable. Its been dropped many times and never broke, the lead has never gotten jammed and it is used pretty much daily since he can only go off in certain places.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

NEW MAGLOC DOG LEAD CONNECTOR - ONE HANDED QUICK RELEASE | eBay

I splashed out and bought one of these. I was a little sceptical, but I love it. It's very secure and so useful when your dog has rolled in noxious substances. You can attach the lead without touching the dog. 
It will be great in winter to be able to attach the lead without removing gloves. No more fiddling and searching through neck fur with frozen fingers.


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

just bought a holee in large JW Pet HOLEE ROLLER BALL Dog Chew Treat Fetch Bouncy Toy CHOOSE SIZE | eBay
bloody awesome look's super flimsy but i tell you what it's the only ball that hasnt evaporated upon meeting my dog's also they can grab it and play tug with it bit expensive though.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I think the one thing we use the most is a poop torch! basically a torch with a poop bag holder/dispenser in the handle. Wouldn't be without it as we have a shared garden and out neighbours have kids so we pick everything up straight away, but the light in the back garden is great so this makes finding everything much easier!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Squeaky Ball Dog Toy | Great deals at zooplus! This ball is amazing, I prefer it to the chuckit ones and they're so much cheaper. The squeaker is pretty deafening and it took ages (couple of days) for Taz to finally kill it, but the ball is still a firm favourite for both boys. I've ordered 5 more for back ups. They fit in the ball launcher as well, they land with a squeak (when squeaker is still intact), and are a very bright florescent green.

*Yuppie Puppy-Marrowbone *with Jerky flavour. These are Jasper and Taz's favourite lasting chews, they don't last as long as their nylabones but that's because they love chewing them and once they get to the jerkie flavour in the middle they can't get enough of it.

*Identitags* are the best tags we've had, they're deeply engraved and can fit loads of writing on.


----------



## MrsGiggles (Feb 12, 2013)

Another vote for the dogmatic head collar, it's stopped bernie from pulling which is brilliant


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

MrsGiggles said:


> Another vote for the dogmatic head collar, it's stopped bernie from pulling which is brilliant


 Fantastic training tool has helped me no end with my difficult dog.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Does anyone know the name of or where I can get orange cloths?

I found a recommendation a few years ago on a similar thread and got myself a few but need some new ones. They are a bit like chamois leather but not, they are about the size of a hand towel. They are excellent for drying dogs and getting mud off them and also for using under water bowls to mop up the spills. I think they sell them at dog shows but just can't remember what they are called.


----------



## loopylori (Feb 10, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Does anyone know the name of or where I can get orange cloths?
> 
> I found a recommendation a few years ago on a similar thread and got myself a few but need some new ones. They are a bit like chamois leather but not, they are about the size of a hand towel. They are excellent for drying dogs and getting mud off them and also for using under water bowls to mop up the spills. I think they sell them at dog shows but just can't remember what they are called.


I think they are the same as what I got three of at crufts called aquamat dog towel
website is Aquamat Dog Towel


----------



## MrsGiggles (Feb 12, 2013)

zedder said:


> Fantastic training tool has helped me no end with my difficult dog.


Agree and with the size of what bernie is and going to get a bit bigger, it was starting to get hard to control him, I just need to get a bit more used to it and so does bernie and it is a god send!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

loopylori said:


> I think they are the same as what I got three of at crufts called aquamat dog towel
> website is Aquamat Dog Towel


Thank you so much that does look like them and even better they come in blue. I've ordered 3 so will soon find out.


----------



## Muri (May 27, 2013)

The pet-step ramp has REALLY been a blessing to me!
I (or rather my dog) have been using it for a couple of years now - ever since my dog was around 10 and couldn't jump in the trunk of the car by himself anymore. He is now 14 yrs and happy to use the ramp. I just cannot imagine how we (the dog and me) could go for car trip (for walks, vet...) without the ramp. He is a nig guy (51 kg) and I just cannot lift him by myself...

I bought it used for only 10 Euros as well - a real bargain 

Oh, and I also love the JK9 belt harness. My boy cannot wear a collar anymore because he has a lump in his throat and starts coughing at the slightest pressure on his neck - since the vet thinks he is too old for anasthesia and because he shows no ill signs if the pressure on his throat is avoided I just needed to find something other than collar. 
The JK9 harness is so easy to put on/off, has a strong handle and he loves it too 

So here is the picture (not the best quality, but...) depicting two dog products that I really rate


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Ellie-bo heavy duty crate from Amazon think we paid about £27 for a 36" version as a warehouse deal unused but box open it has been fantastic. The steel is strong and sturdy far better than our pah crate that was more than twice the price the tray is steel also so very sturdy and easy to clean.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MrsGiggles said:


> Another vote for the dogmatic head collar, it's stopped bernie from pulling which is brilliant


and another vote for Dogmatic, wouldn't be without one.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm going dog tag mad at the moment! Just ordered one of these:

PET DOG ID IDENTITY TAG DISC 30mm | eBay

And this one came the other day, it's excellent 

NEW Top Quality Engraved Agility Collar Tags stainless steel laser etched | eBay

And of course a new blankie



From here
Personalised Dog / Puppy Blanket - Bichon Frise - Great Gift - GIRL | eBay

She also got a new bag from here;

YOUR OWN PHOTO & TEXT PERSONALISED WHITE DRAWSTRING GYM SCHOOL PE SWIMMING BAG | eBay

it's very well made for everything she needs on her day out

And of course, the top product is the long paws bottle......

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Long-Paws...okers_PP&var=460181688972&hash=item257f0c0c4a


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Have had a tuff mutts crate mat for a few months now and apart from the first night when he had a little nibble he hasnt destroyed it ,it cleans well and fits great


----------



## Griff123 (Sep 5, 2014)

We just got a SportLeash 3-in-1 hands free leash a few weeks ago...it's pretty versatile which is just super convenient to have 1 leash...I use it walking the pup hands free, but I can also run him with it which is awesome...I love the short lead at the end and the quality is better than any other leash I've tried...I can't stand the thin crappy ones...this one is 2 layers of nylon...you can feel the quality. 

Does anyone else use anything for running their dog? I love this leash and have tried others - Ruffwear, Ezydog...I just feel like everything else is too thin and low quality...


----------



## Pilky (Dec 11, 2014)

Bitter Apple spray worked a treat with my dog when he started to go through a little chewing stage. I'd push him off whatever he was chewing and spray it with the bitter apple - then he'd go back to it and start wincing like an old geezer chewing a lemon and sneezing.

In the end, if he was chewing anything I'd pick up the bottle and he'd run off and start barking at me.


----------



## daniellejern (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi!

Pure paws bought on petcetera on the LKA dog show this year. Have used tons of hair products and got tip about PurePaws with natural ingredients from another Afghan hound owner and I completely love it.

Usually my afghan hound coats get a little bit sticky after a while or directly, but this smells good and leaves it fresh for days.

I bought a sample pack with quite big bottles with spray and everything and will buy it again when it is finished.
The Choice of Professionals

Also I just bought a new collar with lead and it had sewn in beads on it. Very well made. So far so good and they claim it will look good for plenty of years.
The African Collection | Exclusive & top notch quality!


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

I was advised by my vet to get Koko a memory foam bed to help with her arthritis, after spending a small fortune on inferior quality beds made from memory foam crumb which clumped and separated and she refused to sleep on, whilst trawling the internet I came across Tuffmutts, they sell memory foam beds designed specifically intended for orthopaedic conditions. I ended up buying MUTTRESS &#8211; RECTANGULAR ORTHOPAEDIC SOLID MEMORY FOAM WATERPROOF DOG BEDS I can honestly say, its the best £80 I have ever spent, I bought the biggest size, Koko is a stretched out sleeper, rather than a curled up sleeper! She loves it! I swear she smiles in her sleep now! before I got this bed she was up and down all night 'digging' her bed up trying to get comfy, now she gets on, stretches out and drifts off to the land of nod!:thumbsup: Well worth the money spent. Their customer service at Tuffmutts is excellent too, nothing is too much trouble for them, delivery is free and fast too, and they will make custom made beds if you have specific reqirements:thumbsupwww.tuffmutts.co.uk/product/muttress-orthopaedic-solid-memory-foam-waterproof-dog-beds/ They have got a 20%off offer on at the moment too until midnight 31st March! Sorry, I cant work out how to post a link.(


----------

